# Ready for a new collar... Please help



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Are there any good electronic collars out there that have a "transmitter locator" besides Innotek? I have been doing some research and have seen alot of negative feedback regarding Innotek.. We are looking at Cabelas's Gun Dog Series by Innotek.. the GS -6000 and GS-7000 any feedback on either of these.. ...My hubby really liked the idea of the transmitter locator.. ( I tend to lose things 8) ) ... then again.. I did see some great ideas regarding putting bright orange tape on the transmitters that helps too.. anyways.. We have a older lab.. and a 7 month old one.. so it needs to be expandable.. Has anyone had any experience with either of these two models? I would love to hear about them.. thank you in advance.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Nwlily32 said:


> Are there any good electronic collars out there that have a "transmitter locator" besides Innotek? I have been doing some research and have seen alot of negative feedback regarding Innotek.. We are looking at Cabelas's Gun Dog Series by Innotek.. the GS -6000 and GS-7000 any feedback on either of these.. ...My hubby really liked the idea of the transmitter locator.. ( I tend to lose things 8) ) ... then again.. I did see some great ideas regarding putting bright orange tape on the transmitters that helps too.. anyways.. We have a older lab.. and a 7 month old one.. so it needs to be expandable.. Has anyone had any experience with either of these two models? I would love to hear about them.. thank you in advance.


I don't know of any company that has a Tx locator.

Innotek should be improving in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

*Cabelas... gun dog series*

Yes. Cabelas has a locater.. it sounds really cool check out the link.


http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...&indexId=cat20879&hasJS=true&_requestid=15977


let me know what you think of this one... all input would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

I've actually used the gun dog series on my 1yr BLM and it's pretty nice. I'm not a big fan of digital remotes that's why I use SD all the time. But the locate feature works great and you can hear it up to 20-30 yrds from the transmitter. How durable is? Not sure did use it that long. Good luck which ever one you decide on.

Kevin


----------

